# Eastwood Lake (Dayton, Ohio)



## jonzun

Caught a flathead and a couple of bass on Eastwood last Friday casting Bandit LA Shad crankbaits. Took me 20 minutes to get the flathead in the net. JONZUN


----------



## kingfisher

Nice catch Jonzun! you know if there are any saugeye in that lake? Ive heard of people catchin em in there.


----------



## River Dweller20

Nice cat, especially on an artificial lure. I have caught small channels and some nice sized yellow bullheads on artificial but never a flat. They are more of a gamefish in how they prefer live bait compared to other cats so it makes sense that they would hit a crankbait.


----------



## obrien040362

comment removed based on the above response


----------



## Salmonid

Ive electroshocked for the last 3 years with 5 rivers Metro Parks at Eastwood and them along with ODNR have not been able to confirm any walleyes in Eastwood, all Saugeyes. Its funny how many folks call a Log perch a yellow perch!!

Nice cat though, how long or heavy was he?

This next year( 2006) will be a good year for the saugeyes since there was a extra heavy stocking in 2003, we got tons of 12-14" fish this spring so next year there will be many in the 15-17 range!!

Salmonid


----------



## jonzun

I think he would be around 36 inches long and about 20 some lbs. I was fishing a medium spinning outfit with 8 lb stren (series 100 bandit la shad crankbait). I've hood channels this year (about 10 lbs) and smaller on cranks, but this was my first flathead from the lake. JONZUN


----------



## gulfvet

Salmonid,
Have you ever had any luck on saugeyes at Eastwood on flies? I only seem to be able to manage a few bluegills and crappies at Eastwood on the long rod.


----------



## Salmonid

Gulfvet, Eastwood is a large bowl so fishing around structures is a neccesity and if your looking for saugeyes, I would fish starting at just before dusk and fish clousers or small shad /minnow patterns from the boat ramp East or right, all the way down to the corner and be sure to fish the inflow pipe, that stretch seems to hold a few fish that work up towards the shallows during low light times, I have never caught one there but then again, I dont normally fish it, I tell you this from the electrofishing results. Remember, there a light sensitive species so the darker the day, the better!!

I have taken quite a few saugeyes from the GMR on clousers and wooley buggers. Best one on the flyis about 22" last summer at West Carolton Dam area.

Salmonid


----------



## Bass_Hawg

Hey Salmonid, do they need any help with the elctro shocking? I would love to be able to help do that. I feel i could learn alot form that body of water by doing something like this.


----------



## Salmonid

Bass Hawg, check your PM's, 
Salmonid


----------

